# Wild boar armor plate.



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Gregg,

When skinning the hog you should be able to get in between the hide and the plate. All it is is just a cartilage like build up so you should be able to cut around it.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Like anything else we get its always better if we skin them ourselfs.But they came from florida and already skined.


broadheadnut said:


> Gregg,
> 
> When skinning the hog you should be able to get in between the hide and the plate. All it is is just a cartilage like build up so you should be able to cut around it.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

A good sharp draw knife will take it off in about 20 min. The salt won't penetrate the shield to well. They really aren't that bad once you get the hang of it. Once you get under it with a draw knife, you can shave it right off.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

lol i paid another local taxidermist $100 each to do 2 for me a few seasons back... only 2 i ever mounted, and didnt know how to tackle it ... next time ill flesh it on my own.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys make it sound so easy. Every big boar I've ever done was a huge pain in the ass when it came to removing the shield.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Amen!! Lol


timberlandtaxi said:


> you guys make it sound so easy. Every big boar i've ever done was a huge pain in the ass when it came to removing the shield.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Timber, what you removing them with? Once you get a sharp draw knife under them they aren't that bad. The last one I did was almost 2" thick. I don't do alot of pigs, maybe a few a year, but I am glad I have one of those knives. One is too many with out it!(LOL)


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I use a scalpel. Not sure how you get a knife "under" it, any I've ever seen the shield basically goes all the way to the skin.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

That is right, but once get a starting point at the skin surface, you can start shaving it right off. A sharp draw knife will cut the toughest shield. Sharpen it on a paper wheel and you have a real weapon!(LOL) Becareful using a scalpel, definately don't want to slip with that thing!


----------

